# Homemade Lathe tool, (Bowl Scraper)



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I entered this as a comment to Tony's question, But I figured more people would be more apt to see it on a separate topic.
When I made a cannister set I made a bowl scraper out of an old flat file. 


First you grind the teeth off the file, which seems to take forever.

I wanted fairly square bottom, so I ground it like this.

Also round off the corners of the file, so it doesn't drag on the toolrest.

I haven't made a handle for this yet, because it's so large to begin with, but a handle would make it more comfortable to hold

You can grind to any shape you wish. I've used this on quite a few bowls, & vases.

I have used old files to make my own carving chisels also.

*Here's some images.*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks great Dick. I will have to pick a few old worn files next time I am out poking around.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

The hardest part is grinding the files teeth of, it takes forever. You may notice the file pattern yet.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

why that's wonderful-and I thought you had to keep buying $80 tools. 
I'll be checking out the basement for some old files!


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Now wheres that blog $400 for lathe, $400.00 for tools, $400.00 for safety gear. The price just went down. Flea market Files $1.00


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Right on!! Karson,
I could have made it fancier looking, but it does the trick.

You're, right Flea markets & garage sales always have these laying around.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Hanging my head in shame as I come out of the shop, inspired, full of shavings and in a great mood after hollowing a nice maple burl on my Nova DVRXP with my Proforme Hollowers and Termite. Then I come to LJ.com and read how Dick just made a worthy scraper for a buck. I'm going to watch TV.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Mot,
Don't feel so bad, I don't have a lathe with a DVR (digital video recorder) built in. They didn't have that fancy stuff when I bought my old Craftsman lathe, with the chisels, for 20 Bucks 40 years ago, but it was an old used lathe at the time. 
*I'm kind of envious of you though, with that beautiful new lathe. *


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Good work Dick. 
I am just about to put a file into a parting tool. 
I use a small grinder to take the teeth off the file and it's best done outside. ( messy) You need a slight taper top to bottom for a decent scraper but they are not good value at 30 -50 bucks.

p.s. What's a Digital Video Recorder? (tic)

Bob


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

DVR is Spidato mans Lathe.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

The next K and T Video Production involves the DVR. Stay tuned. It's just a short one, but it shows a couple of the neat features of the DVR.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks,
I'll be looking for it.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I may give away the old lathe I bought and get one of these puppies. I like how the drive pivots for big bowls…..Ouch…NM I just checked the price…..I think the old one is here to stay. Why are lathes so expensive in comparison to other tools? At least it seems that way.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

So Mot, will you be using your* DVR *to feature your DVR?

I suppose your could use your DVR "analog" to demo it.

Bob


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Bob…that's funny. As a matter of fact!

Bob B. They are pricey. I hemmed and hawed about that lathe for a long time. Because of the limited shop time I get and the obsessive compulsive tendencies that run in my family, I want to maximize shop time. My old lathe used to just drive me nuts. I got to the point where I wasn't turning because it aggravated me. The tailstock slid, the toolrest didn't hold it's place well, the fan housing on the motor rattled, the spindle had noticeable runout that I couldn't correct….the list just got longer and longer. It actually got even longer when I started looking for faults in the lathe, rather than solutions and compensations for the problems. That told me to just get the Nova. My father was laughing at me. He said, "Who are you trying to convince?" and handed me the phone. Just get it an "shut up."

It still gives me a bit of sticker shock when I look at it, but it's just sooooo nice.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

Great idea Dick. Nice re-use of an old tool.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

You got me going on the Nova DVR XP, but then I seen the price, *Gasp!* . I gess I'll stick with my old 20 dollar lathe. I 've made a lot of things with that old lathe. We get along real good together.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

what's the price??


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's the prices from Woodcraft.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

You better sit down when you see it. It's not going to be the price of a Oneway, Poolewood, Stubby or a Powermatic, but it's pricey in it's own way.

Debbie, you can get your hands on one at KMS Tools.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Oneway lathers are from $3-6,000. 
So less than that is a good price i'd think lol


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

If I was in the beginning of my woodworking life, I think the *Nova* would be on my list.


----------



## Krum (Dec 9, 2006)

This is something hubby can make for me. Gee… I guess I'll have to lathe a long handle! Actually hubby had mentioned I should get new long handle tools. Well, I can redo those handles too. Awhh this is going to be too much fun! Any suggestions on what type of wood to make the handles from? 
I was missing the center point part for my 4 way chuck and hubby went to his metal lathe and within minutes the part was done. I love this new forum on lathing too!
Krum


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Krum.

You'll notice I didn't do a neat job of grinding all of the file teeth away, but at the time, I was busy making a cannister set, & wanted to get that job done.

I made some longer handles for my Record lathe tools. Checkout the picture.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I saw an interesting show the other day where the host used old files for blades. I want to share this with everyone better so I added this new forum: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/1449

Hope it helps.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been using mine to good effect since you posted this Dick, and I'm glad to see Dadoo pick up this thread. Blake probably has a few laying around (see his card scraper blog). This has saved me a ton and made my turning more fun.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Most of the first tools our grandfathers had were made in a local forge out of whatever was handy at the time. Today we can E-shop thru any toolstore and buy, buy, buy whatever they have untill the money runs out. But these tools, no matter which factory mass produced them, or how high or low the quality is cannot really shine as much as the tool you made yourself. Or even come close to the tool of theirs that you modified to make it yours. Such as adding longer handles which give you better control. And when you see the current prices and then pick yourself up from the sticker shock, then buy a set only to find the steel is soft and won't hold an edge. So why not create your own? Can you imagine what types of wooden handles can come of this?

OK…The Ambein is kickin in real good now, so I gotta get off and sleep…


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

I have heard that files can be made out of a brittle metal and should be heat treated before using them as a lathe tool.

just a thought…


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I haven't had the problem of it being to brittle.

You have to anneal it if you have to reshape, or have to drill a hole in it.

Also if you're going to use it as a striking tool, with a hammer.


----------



## peruturner (Mar 12, 2009)

Have been using files for years and yes they do break if hung too far from the tool rest ,made many scrapers and finger nail gauges from them, also I have tried steel from the inner from shock absorbers, made one long and very sturdy scraper from a leaf spring 20 years old use and still going strong, all my tool rests are from shock absorbers inner steel,here in peru there are not a single turning tool to buy,you have to make them your self or just dont turn, need is the mother of all inventions, lol


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thanks for the tip, peruturner.*

I've thought about this, but have never tried.

This tip can be very helpful for others on Lumberjocks.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tom/Mot I just checked out that website that is a heck of a deal, 1699.00 usd for a nova like yours. What a deal. I remember you talking about this before Dick, I've made a few with handles. They work great and have never had one break. m


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I think steel in a spring leaf would be less brittle.


----------



## Badge6 (Sep 3, 2010)

Sure you can grind an old file into a scraper, no problem. That is until you get a catch and that very hard, BUT VERY BRITTLE, file breaks and you end up with shrapnel zooming around your head. I think what is being suggested here is perhaps not such a good idea. I think I have seen a dozen warnings on the internet and in print about not using old files to make lathe tools because they are so brittle. If you want cheaper tools you can buy high speed steel and grind your own tools and they will be safer than what is suggested. Although, hunting around, and paying attention to sales, the net cost of decent tools is cheaper than you think. If it takes a day away from turning what's it really worth?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for your advice Badge6,

I think the heft of my file made scraper is safe, but lighter weight files could be dangerous.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello Dick and Barb
just my thuoghts
there is a hole lot differents between cooling steal down in cold water and do it in 80 deg. C. warm oil
and if you reheat to about 250 d. C. in an oven about 1 hour as I remember you take the britle out
of the cheisels and make them more tuff on the outside but you still have the hardness to ceep
a good edge on them

have a great weekend
Dennis


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Dennis,

This is a pretty good source on how to anneal, & temper steel.

This should be done when using files for making tools.

I've done this when in high school, but this brings back memories.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Also some videos on utube have some ways of annealing, & tempering steel.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the links 
I will look at them , always fun to learn something new 

I don´t know if you know this site
but here is a link were there is allsorts of woodwork Info incl. how to make tools
the site is a galootsite 
http://www.wkfinetools.com/

best thoughts
Dennis


----------

